# Tide Prediction



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there a good way to estimate tides for a particular area that are not in the immediate vicinity of tide station?

I'm searching for a way to predict when a tide will hit an area that is too far away from the normal predicted tides. I know it may vary based on winds and the strength of the tide...but is there a general rule of thumb?

As one example, how would I predict the tide on the flats at the south side of the mid bay bridge? The closest tide table information is at the Destin pass, which is 5-6 miles away.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Destin Pass should be close enough. Afterall, they are just PREDICTIONS since there are other factors than the moon that influence tide heights around here!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I check the tide at the Milton, Bay point and East Bay locations.
Escambia Bay has Lora Point and a reporting station at the foot of 3 mb and others if you want.

I use navionics on my iphone, it also shows bottom composition, etc.

my .02 worth


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

h12 said:


> Is there a good way to estimate tides for a particular area that are not in the immediate vicinity of tide station?
> 
> I'm searching for a way to predict when a tide will hit an area that is too far away from the normal predicted tides. I know it may vary based on winds and the strength of the tide...but is there a general rule of thumb?
> 
> As one example, how would I predict the tide on the flats at the south side of the mid bay bridge? The closest tide table information is at the Destin pass, which is 5-6 miles away.


Some places you will find charts with time adjustments for various locations. Once you determine how much later the tides will be at the point, you can factor that in.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

H12 - Here is a helpful link...I used this for a while for tide monitoring...

http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/floridagulfsites.html

It's pretty easy site to navigate...hope it helps!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Agree w/ YELLOWRIVERMUDDER. Saltwatertides.com will come close.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, saltwatertides.com gives 14-days of tide data along with sun and moon rise and sets, etc...


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

I have no trouble finding the tide tables I just don't know how to apply them to the area I fish say north side of the mid-bay bridge, how do you adjust for that?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd use the Chocktawhatchee Bay numbers and go with that. I wouldn't think the tidal level between the bay and the mid-Bay bridge would be that much different.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> I'd use the Chocktawhatchee Bay numbers and go with that. I wouldn't think the tidal level between the bay and the mid-Bay bridge would be that much different.


I can find the pass and Shalimar (garniers bayou) #"s is that what you are saying?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

It is 7.1 miles - by the way the crow flies - from the northern most part of the mid-bay bridge to the Destin Pass. I wouldn't think that distance would make that much difference in tidal levels. Same body of water.


----------



## gadget149 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rodnreel.com good charts. You can pick location and it shows winds,tides etc.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also take two known points on either side of your spot and "interpolate".

Say high tide at Pensacola Pass is "predicted" 12:00 noon. 10 miles inland the "predicted" high tide is at 10:00 am.

Your spot is about halfway between the two. A good guess is that your high tide is at 11:00 am. 

If your spot is a couple miles past the second spot, you can "extrapolate" and guess it'll be some 24 minutes earlier than that second spot (2/10 x 2 hours). But it won't be exact since both known spots were predictions and there will be some other factors too.

Jim

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just about all the GPSs have tide predictions on them. My cheap 441 has them and they are right on. It also has currents which are different than tides. Do you know that the currents still run in after the tide reaches it's highest point. That is helpful for Diving when looking for slack water.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a site that's taking readings at the "T" pier in Val-p. http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/noaatidepredictions/viewDailyPredictions.jsp?Stationid=8729501

I've seen a 2-6 hr difference from the E-pass so you know that it's more at the mid bay bridge. Bad part is I wasn't taking notes to see when the biggest differences were happening, I'd guess the neap tide days. 

Now you get to figure out if the water is moving towards the E-pass, does that mean that it's an outgoing tide? Seen that happening and it was a rising tide.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

redfishing said:


> I have no trouble finding the tide tables I just don't know how to apply them to the area I fish say north side of the mid-bay bridge, how do you adjust for that?


Experience...be patient/observant.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> Experience...be patient/observant.


i understand that, i try to fish as often as possible normally 2x a week. i have just never understood how to apply them to where i fish and the times. 

i guess i was looking for something along the lines of if the tide is at time x:xx you should fish with in a window of xxx?


----------

